# NFL considering 2nd regular-season game overseas



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Commissioner Roger Goodell said Tuesday the second game could also be played in London or another location in the United Kingdom. The issue will be discussed at next week’s league meetings, and could be included in a larger plan to add up to two regular-season games to the NFL schedule.


----------

